# I love my sweetheart



## hisownsidekick

Wow, this is a really cool forum.  I'm happy to have found it.

I'm currently studying Tagalog because my girlfriend is from the Philippines and I find the language to be very interesting.  The books I have on it take a "we'll get around to teaching him verbs later" attitude and so I have difficulty making new sentences right now.  I'm trying to say, "I love my sweetheart."  The best I came up with was "Mahalin ko syota ko."  I know I want to call her my syota, but what about ibig vs. mahal vs. gusto?  Indefinite vs. definite form?  Also, am I close in my attempt?

And lastly, I'd like to ask if anyone would be willing to give me an e-mail address or AIM name so I can bug them with my Tagalog questions.  I would really appreciate the chance to talk to more native Filipinos.  You have a really cool language!

Ha ha, then again, maybe I'm just a language nerd.


----------



## Merlin

hisownsidekick said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a really cool forum. I'm happy to have found it.
> 
> I'm currently studying Tagalog because my girlfriend is from the Philippines and I find the language to be very interesting. The books I have on it take a "we'll get around to teaching him verbs later" attitude and so I have difficulty making new sentences right now. I'm trying to say, "I love my sweetheart." The best I came up with was "Mahalin ko syota ko." I know I want to call her my syota, but what about ibig vs. mahal vs. gusto? Indefinite vs. definite form? Also, am I close in my attempt?
> 
> And lastly, I'd like to ask if anyone would be willing to give me an e-mail address or AIM name so I can bug them with my Tagalog questions. I would really appreciate the chance to talk to more native Filipinos. You have a really cool language!
> 
> Ha ha, then again, maybe I'm just a language nerd.


Wel come to the forums my friend! Yes I can say that you're almost close/ Close enough. But It's better to say "Mahal ko ang aking sinta/kasintahan/irog." "Mahalin" and "mahal" is "love". "Gusto" is "like". "Syota" is a very depriving word. "Syota" as what I know and some of my friends say is another term for "short time." Which is not good to the ears. I can't blame you for saying so since it's one of the most widely used words today.
You can send e-mail to me. I'll send it to you using Private Messaging.
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## hisownsidekick

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Isis

it is nice to know that somebody from afar wanted to learn my language huh!
"I love my sweetheart" can be translated as "Mahal ko ang aking kasintahan", "Iniibig ko ang aking kasintahan" or "Sinisinta ko ang aking irog". You cannot use "syota" because it is more of colloquial than formal and it is considered as a "street smart's word", this may connote that you're just playing around or you don't really take the relationship seriously.

"Iniibig" - "Minamahal" - "Mahal" - "Sinisinta" means "love" if it will not be used as a noun
"Pag-ibig" - "Irog"  - "Sinta" means "love" if it will be used as a noun.
"Gusto" means "like" (Gusto kita - I like you)




			
				hisownsidekick said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a really cool forum. I'm happy to have found it.
> 
> I'm currently studying Tagalog because my girlfriend is from the Philippines and I find the language to be very interesting. The books I have on it take a "we'll get around to teaching him verbs later" attitude and so I have difficulty making new sentences right now. I'm trying to say, "I love my sweetheart." The best I came up with was "Mahalin ko syota ko." I know I want to call her my syota, but what about ibig vs. mahal vs. gusto? Indefinite vs. definite form? Also, am I close in my attempt?
> 
> And lastly, I'd like to ask if anyone would be willing to give me an e-mail address or AIM name so I can bug them with my Tagalog questions. I would really appreciate the chance to talk to more native Filipinos. You have a really cool language!
> 
> Ha ha, then again, maybe I'm just a language nerd.


----------

